# Time Change



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't get mad at your dogs if they get you up an hour early.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine won't. We don't do the time change here in my section of the province (which I love!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> Mine won't. We don't do the time change here in my section of the province (which I love!)


 That's cool. I didn't know that. Aren't you a half hour different than the mainland. ?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Not a problem as we have to get up an hour earlier on Sundays for church anyway. Tucker's usually good about staying in bed until we're ready to get up anyway.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzz_ I forgot about the boys waking me up! I am just so glad I am not for that extra hour!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine don't get up before me. They don't even want to get out of bed after I do. They love weekends because they get to play in bed longer than workdays.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo would sleep 'til noon if we did, but Libby will be up bright and early and licking my face. Oh, well...it's the same every year...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> That's cool. I didn't know that. Aren't you a half hour different than the mainland. ?


No, we spend 1/2 the year same as most of BC and the rest of the year same as most of Alberta. Officially our time zone is Mountain Standard. Honestly, there's no need for us to change clocks, it'd be dark in the winter even if they changed the clocks and in summer it's light forever too.

I really like not doing the time change a lot better.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Evidently, I'm not worrried bout the dogs! When boyfriend went to bed at 8:00pm, I said "OK, It's really 7:00pm, when you wake up at 5:00am, and can't get back to sleep....DO NOT WAKE ME UP!!!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we are blessed. Tillie doesn't BUDGE until I do!  6am or 10am... she.is.awesome.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

While Paz is only 10 weeks old, he is pretty good about sleeping 6.5 hours straight, so hoping if we keep him up a little later than usual tonight, he will wake up at a more reasonable hour in the morning. But as long as he doesn't wake me up at 3 or 4 am, I am fine.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache is ready to go since 5:00 am... ugrrrrr :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No problem with the boys during the night! Has everyone moved their clocks one hour BACK?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> we are blessed. Tillie doesn't BUDGE until I do!  6am or 10am... she.is.awesome.


Same with Lizzie. When I do get up she gets up, follows me to the kitchen, and then sleeps in the cat bed!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

Paz woke up at 6:30


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha Lynne!! on week days when I have to get up at 7 to get the kids ready and to school, Tillie is let out of her crate, wakes the kids up (her JOB) and then settles back on the couch, often times, belly up and sleeps for another 2 hrs! ha ha ha.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> No, we spend 1/2 the year same as most of BC and the rest of the year same as most of Alberta. Officially our time zone is Mountain Standard. Honestly, there's no need for us to change clocks, it'd be dark in the winter even if they changed the clocks and in summer it's light forever too.
> 
> I really like not doing the time change a lot better.


I wish we stayed on DST all year round. I like having the light in the afternoon, and I actually LIKE watching the sun come up on those winter mornings.

And then Kodi wouldn't have woken us up at 5:30 this morning!:frusty: (at least, at that time, it's easy to take him out and fall asleep again for a couple of hours!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Same with Lizzie. When I do get up she gets up, follows me to the kitchen, and then sleeps in the cat bed!


The trouble for Kodi is that we go to bed so early... usually between 8-9. So by 6:30, he has already been in his crate for 10 1/2 hours. Can't blame him for needing a pee break at that point!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish someone would just choose standard OR daylight savings time (I would prefer DST) and stick with it! I hate this switching back and forth. I read somewhere, that there were more accidents when the time changes, and it messes with people's sleep.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I wish someone would just choose standard OR daylight savings time (I would prefer DST) and stick with it! I hate this switching back and forth. I read somewhere, that there were more accidents when the time changes, and it messes with people's sleep.


I also read that heart attacks and strokes increase with the time change. It is more so with one than the other, but I cannot remember (fall back or spring forward). That is kinda scary.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

geez it sure get dark early now!!! It's only 5:00 and it feels like I should be headed to bed!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> geez it sure get dark early now!!! It's only 5:00 and it feels like I should be headed to bed!


I hear you Evelyn. This is depressiong. LOL. I'm grumpy already. Me and Molly are all alone. Gwen just left for Calgary to visit our new grandaughter for two weeks. I miss her already.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats on your new grandaughter Dave....How are you in the kitchen..able to fend for yourself???


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> congrats on your new grandaughter Dave....How are you in the kitchen..able to fend for yourself???


no , I have trouble with KD. Please feel free to send care packages.ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So Buffy let me know that I was late with her and Buster's dinner today. I usually feed them between 4:00pm and 4:30 pm, and she sat by her bowl just after 3:30 pm [PST] and stared at me. When I did not produce dinner, she barked at me. Her tummy said I was late!

So, I got them their dinner. Now I have to figure out how to feed them a little later each day without being barked at.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's cute Starr.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby will sleep as long as I do but not so for McGee! He started in at four this morning for some reason. I generally try to hold him off until six when DH will let him out and feed him then he comes back to bed with me. We have the granddog this weekend so it was no going back to bed this morning! Cooper and McGee are great buddies now and are having a blast - can't wait until he leaves tomorrow.......lol


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Ache is ready to go since 5:00 am... ugrrrrr :frusty:


I was really lucky - Panda waited until 5:15 am.... :jaw:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I Hate the time change every year. WHY, why, why??? Makes me want to move to Saskatchewan sometimes. The dogs aren't the issue...it's more the stable chores that it messes up for feed schedules.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

irnfit said:


> Mine don't get up before me. They don't even want to get out of bed after I do. They love weekends because they get to play in bed longer than workdays.


Ceylon too! In fact, although he is used to our weekly schedule and therefore tolerates getting up early during the workweek, he hates it when we get him up early on a Saturday or Sunday! He is such a bed-bug, he will sleep on my bed for as long as I let him (I do let him out early to take him out to pee, but, he happily returns to bed afterwards) and even after that, if I open my bedroom door during the day on the weekend, he will run in and jump on the bed and look at me as if to say, "Come ON mom, it's the weekend - don't you want to take a nap with me?!"


----------

